# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  TLOn kelvottomat ajosarjat

## KjaO-K

On se TLO:n ajojärjestelijä viimeisen päälle tunari (tiedän kyllä kuka, muttei mainita nimiä).

Pari esimerkkiä Maskun suunnalta:
15.20 Turusta lähtevän 422:n saapumisaika Turkuun on vasta 15.25. (plus vartin myöhässä)15.50 auto lähtee Nousiaisten kolulta 15.05, eikä Turkuun ole mitään mahdollisuuksia ehtiä. Myöhästyminen 25 min luokkaa. Selitys: Voi voi, kun on paljon koululaisia. - Kylläpä on yllätys, että koululta tulee koululaisia.16.20 Vuoron kanssa on sama 15.20 vuoron kanssa.Ja miksiköhän matkustajat katoavat?!
Pääsin tänäänkin lähtemään töistä Petreliuksesta klo 15.00 ja kotona Raision ja Maskun lähimaastossa olin klo 17.15. Ei ole enää kohtuullista ja koko viikon moista on jo kestänyt. Ja kaikki vaan voivottelevat ja minulla on väärä asenne, kun haluan tietää etukäteen, milloin bussit lähtevät!

----------


## sammuttaja

Voisit sinäkin ottaa keliolosuhteet huomioon ja katsoa aamuisin ikkunasta ulos ja todeta kas kummaa siellä on liukasta ja kylmää eli autot ovat myöhässä, ja onhan siellä liikenteessä muitakin liikkujia kuin pelkät linja-autot.  Voisit myös kertoa TLO:n toimistoon ongelmista ja pyytää heitä itse tulemaan ajamaan ruuhka-ajat linja-autoa jotta eivät tee niitä päätöksiä tietokoneella joka ei tunne muuttuvia keliolosuhteita, pitkälti vaikuttaa myöskin teidän korttienne lataukset kuun alussa ja lopussa juuri näillä ruuhka-ajoilla kun ette voi ladata niitä milloinkaan muulloin.

----------


## pikkumies

Kyllä olen samaa mieltä nimimerkki sammuttajan kanssa.
Kuljettat ovat tässä asiassa täysin syyttömiä että he ovat myöhässä aikatauluistsa.
Todellakin ajoaikoihin vaikuttaa kuinka monta latausta ja matkustajaa tulee kyseiseltä pysäkiltä sekä keliolosuhteet huomioonottaen.
Minunkin mielestä sinun tulisi osoittaa tyytymättömyys asianomaiselle taholle elikkä TLO:lle eikä kuljettajille että he ovat aikatauluista myöhässä.

----------


## jltku

Kannattaisiko nimimerkkien samuttaja ja pikkumies hivenen harjoitella sisälukutaitoa ja luetun ymmärtämistä ennen täällä kommentoimista? Tuon alkuperäisen viestin on KjaO-K nimittäin kirjoittanut jo syyskuun ensimmäisenä päivänä. Silloin tuskin oli liukasta ja kylmää... Syksynähän on ollut lämpimin pitkiin aikoihin. Ja jos oikein tarkkaan viestin lukee, niin eihän siinä kuljettajia syytetä myöhässä olemisesta. Kyllä KjaO-K viestissään kohdistaa kritiikin TLO:n suunnittelupuolelle. Ja tätä foorumia sekä muitakin alan foorumeja pidempään seuranneena hän on ymmärtääkseni myös ollut yhteydessä TLO:hon.

Se on sitten toinen asia, jos TLO ei halua ottaa huomioon kentältä tulevia viestejä ja korjata niiden perusteella aikatauluja. Näiden asioiden taustalla saattaa vaikuttaa puhtaasti raha. Laatimalla epärealistisen kireitä aikatauluja saatetaan ruuhka-aikaan säästää siten, ettei tarvitse laittaa lisää busseja liikenteeseen. Näin säästetään palkkakuluja ja kalustosta aiheutuvia kuluja. Tämän ajattelutavan käsittää, kun seutuliikenteessä tulot saadaan pelkästään matkustajilta, eikä ajosuoritteista kuten Turun sisäisessä liikenteessä.

----------


## kal_luppi

Sekin on se toinen puoli, että jos kuljettajat napisevat liian tiukoista aikatauluista, niin sitä ei ota kukaan kuuleviin korviin. Ja asia ei ole vain seutulinjojen (TLO) vaan myöskin kaupunkilinjoissa olisi tarkastamista, esimerkkinä nyt Tortinmäen suunta. Torilta Paavolaan ajoaikaa tunti ja 5 minuuttia, kun taas torilta Tortinmäkeen n. 45 minuuttia, nurinkuristako?

Se on valitettavaa, että raha on näinkin suuressa osassa, mutta minkäs teet pienenä kuljettajana..   :Wink:

----------


## KjaO-K

Oho  :Shocked:  
Eipä juolahtanut pieneen pääkoppaani, että sanomisisiani voi noinkin tulkita kuin sammuttaja ja pikkumies tekivät. Missähän kohtaa olen kuljettajia syyttänyt???? Ja itsekin tieliikenteestä osan perheemme elannosta hankkivana tiedän hyvinkin, keitä kaikkia tiellä liikkuu, eikä minua tarvitse valistaa siitä, että liikenteessä liikkumiseen vaikuttaa mm. liikennemäärät.

Ja kyllä vain, kurkaan ulos ennen kuin lähden! Teen jopa puoli kuuden aikaan aamulla lumityöt eli pieleen meni tuokin kohta argumentoinnissanne.

Kritiikkini olen suunnannut TLO:lle (jopa eräälle tietylle henkilölle siellä) ja myös sinne ilmoittanut, mutta taitaa olla niin, että on matkustajien ja kuljettajien kommenteilla yhtä vähän vaikutusta   :Crying or Very sad:  
Mutta siinä olette oikeassa, että matkustajat ovat aivan liian kilttejä liikenteenharjoittajaa kohtaan. Liian helposti vaan ajatellaan, että olipa paljon myöhässä tai että jäipä vuoro välistä. Ilman ajatustakaan siitä, että liikennelupa velvoittaisi myös johonkin ja että kannattaisi valittaa johonkin. Liikenteellä, jossa autot tulevat ja menevät ilman, että kukaan tietää koska, ei tee mitään! 

Lisää TLO asiaa (yhtä uskomatonta kuin aina ennenkin). Otetaan tämä tieto-/arvauskilpailumuodossa:

Arvatkaapa, miksi Turku-Lieto -linja numeroitiin?

----------


## kal_luppi

> Arvatkaapa, miksi Turku-Lieto -linja numeroitiin?


Kenties syynä on raha? vai se, että matkustajat "ymmärtäisivät" paremmin, että mikä linja on kyseessä..  :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Arvaus: "280" löytyy valmiiksi useimpien TLO-autojen linjakilvistä (numeronauhat tms.), "LIETO" ei: helpompi siis ajaa "millä autolla vain".  :?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Sähköisiin kilpiin lienee kyllä ohjelmoitu hienoja uusia 280 TURKU-LIETOjakin.   :Smile:

----------


## juna96

Olen kuljettajana ko. linjoilla huomaan ettei ainakaan suoraan syytetty kuljettajia ja olen pahoillani ettei autot pysy aikataulussa ja ettei TLO ota huomioon asiakkaita joiden pitäisi pystyä luottamaan aikatauluun suunniteltaessa esim. töihin ja lääkärille mentäessä. Kun TLO ei ota asiakkaiden tarpeita huomioon yrittäkää oman kunnan kautta saada asioihin jotain järjestystä sillä kunnat maksavat seutukortin liikennöitjöille ja jollei siitä saa apua niin koittakaa poliisin kautta saada asioihin jotain järkeä ja auttakaa kuljettajaa pysymään aikataulussa ottamalla tasaraha,kortti tai lippuvalmiiksi ja sanomalla ilman pyytämistä minne on matkalla ja sit se yksi tärkeimistä laittakaa heijastimet heilumaan että saa/näkee pysätymään pysäkille ettei mene ohi ja joudu odottamaan.

Liedon linjan numerointi on juuri sen takia ettei laitteita tarvitse muuttaa ja reilunkokoiset numerot näkyy paremmin kuin pieni teksti!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Rusetti

> reilunkokoiset numerot näkyy paremmin kuin pieni teksti!


Olisi kyllä hienoa kun kaikki turusta lähtevät vakiovuorot saataisin numerolinjoiksi, ja yhteistariffin (Turun sisällä) piiriin. Numerot näkyvät aina paremmin kuin teksti, myös huonolla säällä. Jos yrität alkaa lukea jotain kylttiä jossa on 10 cm kirjaimilla teksti, et ehdi ajoissa näyttää merkkiä.

----------


## KjaO-K

Juu, ensin ajattelin, että kyseessä olisi palvelun parantaminen ja informaation lisääminen, kun valittiin 28:n suuntaan kulkeva numero nolla perään lisäämällä, mutta:
linja ei ole kuntalippulinja (mikä ei tietenkään ole TLO:n vika)se ei pysähdy kaupunkiliikenteen pysäkeilläkuskeja ja liikennöitsijöitä vituttaa kaupungin alueella matkustavat (anteeksi karski kielenkäyttö)Se siitä, tarkoitus oli siis saada kaikki maailman p--kat autot ko. linjalle eli siis myös sellaiset, joissa ei ole tekstikilpiä. Kaikkein vähiten matkustajia harhauttaa reilut tekstit numeroiden sijaan. Moisista numeroista ei pysty päättelemään mitään, ja täytyy harrastaa busseja saadakseen tietää, mistä bussiin pääsee kyytiin ja missä siitä pois (ei ole kyllin irvistävää hymiötä!)

----------


## helleh

Nohnoh... K...

Paskoista autoista voi taas olla montaa mieltä. 
Suurin osa Lieroon ajavista TLO-yrityksistä ajelee sinne ihan kelpo kulkineilla.
Julinilla on edelleen vanha Leiska/3 ja Lehtisellä likipitäen kaikki vuorot ajetaan Fiftyillä/Falconeilla. Ainoastaan eräs kröhöm.... ajattaa Lieto- Turku linjalla useimmiten Star 30.s volvoa  :Sad:

----------


## juna96

Kja0-K mikä on sinun mielestä hyvä auto kerro se. Autojen ja niiden hinnan takia edellinen liikennöitsijä lopetti Liedon linjalla. Kun aikaa kuluu niin Liedon linjat ketjutetaan Turun sisäiseen liikenteeseen ja muihin TLO:n
linjoihin (vaikka ei Turun sisäiseen lippujärjestelmään). Numerokoodin erottaa kyllä paremmin kuin 5x pienemmän tekstin ja yhdellä numerosarjalla kerrotaan asia paremmin kuin kirjoittamalla kaikki paikat minkä kautta ko. bussi menee ja tieto kerrotaan aikataulussa jonka voi itse ottaa selville.
Asia mistä kirjoitit 422 linjasta, että on kohtuutonta odottaa 15 minuuttia tai enemmän joka päivä mutta tuo moottori saivartelu/valittaminen rupeaa tuntumaan pätemiseltä ei liikennöitsijä välitä tuollaisesta mutta jos on oikeaa asia niin homma hoituu.

----------


## KjaO-K

> Kja0-K mikä on sinun mielestä hyvä auto kerro se.


Oikeastaan mielestäni riittävä auto on sellainen, joka tulee ajallaan, siitä pääsee pois pysäkeillä ja siitä tietää, mihin se menee, ei mulla niinkään mitään muuta kuin harrastuksen tuomaa kiinnostusta kalustoa kohtaan ole. Kyllä niillä lähes 20 vuotta vanhoilla AjokkiExpresseilläkin ihan hyvin perille päivittäin pääsen erästä toista linjaa. Oikeastaan autojen laatu ei ollut viestini pääasia, vaikka siitä on näköjään sellainen kehkeytynytkin.

Liedon linjalla ei enää oikeastaan ole näkynyt tosiaan huonoja autoja juurikaan, paitsi ehkä samaisen firman Lahti400, jota helleh tarkoittanee. 

Oliko Leiniön lopettamisessa syynä aidosti raha vai jatkajien puute? Tuskin TLO siitä linjasta kovin paljon kannattavampaa saa? Kyllä aika heikolta taloudelliset näkymät ilmeisesti vaikuttivat, kun Leiniöiden nuoremaa sukupolvea on Turussa pirssiä ajamassakin!




> Asia mistä kirjoitit 422 linjasta, että on kohtuutonta odottaa 15 minuuttia tai enemmän joka päivä


Tähän asti ymmärrän, mutta...




> mutta tuo moottori saivartelu/valittaminen rupeaa tuntumaan pätemiseltä ei liikennöitsijä välitä tuollaisesta mutta jos on oikeaa asia niin homma hoituu.


tätä en sitten ollenkaan. 

Kuka sellaisista nyt liikennöitsijöille on valittanut. Siitä kylläkin, jos liikennöitsijä epäonnistuu siinä palvelussa, joka firmalta seutulipulla ostetaan (ELI kuljettaminen töistä hiukan lähemmäs kotia).

Sitten joku kommentoi, että selvitä itse, mistä auto kulkee. No ei pysty, missään ei ole linjan 280 pysäkkiluetteloa, tai jos on kertokaa missä!!!  Itse asiassa TLO:n nettisivuilla ei linjaa 280 muuten edes tunneta, joten mistä asiakas tietää, onko tuleva 280 sama kuin aikataulun Turku-Lieto.

Ja ajaminen muita kuin kuntalippulinjoja numerolla on harhauttamista, yhtenäistariffimerkit ovat autoissa mitä sattuu. Samantekevää seutulippulaiselle, mutta kuitenkin.

Sitten kertokaa myös, miksei ko. linja voi pysähtyä keltaisilla kaupunkialueen pysäkeillä?

----------


## KjaO-K

Tässä elävä esimerkki yhtenäistariffikyltin "väärinkäytöstä"

----------


## Waltsu

Matkustinpa tänään sunnuntaina Nousiaisista Turkuun linjalla 119. Oli se melkoista menoa: Jo matkan alussa Nousiaisten ja Maskun välin mutkissa tuli sellainen olo, että pysytäänköhän tässä tiellä ollenkaan... Lähes kaikki asiakkaat rahastettiin vauhdissa. Piuhantiellä roikuttiin edellä normaalivauhtia ajaneen henkilöauton takapuskurissa ja vihdoin loppusuoran avauduttua paineltiin ohikin.

Perille Turun torille saavuttiin 3 minuuttia etuajassa - 40 minuutista jäi siis kolme käyttämättä. Olenko tyytyväinen? En. Matka ei ollut miellyttävä. Ja miltähän mahtaa tuntua kuljettajapoloisesta, kun ei kaahaamallakaan saa juuri minkäänlaista hengähdystaukoa linjan päässä? Asiallisella vauhdilla ja asiakkaat rauhallisesti pysäkillä rahastaen myöhästyy armotta seuraavasta lähdöstä, johon aikataulun mukaan on väliä nolla (0) minuuttia. On se kumma kun ei aikataulussa ole sen vertaa löysää, että voisi edes hidasteiden kohdalla hidastaa... Talvikeleillä voinemme heittää hyvästit aikatauluille?

Asiakkaita vuorossa oli sen verran, ettei auto tullut läheskään täyteen, mutta kuitenkin niin paljon, että tuskinpa tuo vuoro on lakkautuslistan kärkipäässä. Mutta vaikuttaa siltä, että aikataulun laatija ei ole uskonut minkäänlaiseen asiakasvirtaan.

Jospa TLO suosiolla lisäisi linjasivujen jatkoksi viiden minuutin venyttelyhetken, niin matkat olisivat miellyttävämpiä niin asiakkaille, kuljettajille kuin muullekin liikenteelle. Kun sillä yhdellä pyhäautolla ajetaan vuorotellen 119:ää ja 422:a, niin näin saadaan kummallekin linjalle kolmen tunnin vuoroväli, jonka asiakkaat saattavat parin käyttökerran jälkeen jopa oppia ulkoa!

Parempi vaihtoehto olisi ajaa kahta autoa "Paraisten mallilla": ensin puolentoista tunnin kierros linjalla (Turusta aina varttia yli ja Maskusta/Nousiaisista aina tasalta) ja sitten puolen tunnin kaffepaussi. Vaikuttaa tehottomalta, mutta asiakasvirta on taattu aikataulun helppouden ansiosta. Vai oliko tässä nyt joku palkkapoliittinen ongelma? Onko "ajamme milloin sattuu" sittenkin parempi systeemi?

----------


## KjaO-K

> Talvikeleillä voinemme heittää hyvästit aikatauluille?


Heitetty jo kauan sitten kaikille Mynämäen suunnan aikatauluille. Pysäkillä on oltava aikataulun mukaan varmuuden vuoksi, vaikkei yhtään tiedä kuinka paljon myöhässä tänään ollaan. GRR!




> Vai oliko tässä nyt joku palkkapoliittinen ongelma? Onko "ajamme milloin sattuu" sittenkin parempi systeemi?


Ei, vaan kyse on "kaikki sunnutai- ja muun hiljaisen ajan liikenne on syöpä" -vimmasta.

----------


## 034

> Matkustinpa tänään sunnuntaina Nousiaisista Turkuun linjalla 119. Oli se melkoista menoa: Jo matkan alussa Nousiaisten ja Maskun välin mutkissa tuli sellainen olo, että pysytäänköhän tässä tiellä ollenkaan... Lähes kaikki asiakkaat rahastettiin vauhdissa. Piuhantiellä roikuttiin edellä normaalivauhtia ajaneen henkilöauton takapuskurissa ja vihdoin loppusuoran avauduttua paineltiin ohikin.
> 
> Perille Turun torille saavuttiin 3 minuuttia etuajassa - 40 minuutista jäi siis kolme käyttämättä. Olenko tyytyväinen? En. Matka ei ollut miellyttävä. Ja miltähän mahtaa tuntua kuljettajapoloisesta, kun ei kaahaamallakaan saa juuri minkäänlaista hengähdystaukoa linjan päässä? Asiallisella vauhdilla ja asiakkaat rauhallisesti pysäkillä rahastaen myöhästyy armotta seuraavasta lähdöstä, johon aikataulun mukaan on väliä nolla (0) minuuttia. On se kumma kun ei aikataulussa ole sen vertaa löysää, että voisi edes hidasteiden kohdalla hidastaa... Talvikeleillä voinemme heittää hyvästit aikatauluille?
> 
> Asiakkaita vuorossa oli sen verran, ettei auto tullut läheskään täyteen, mutta kuitenkin niin paljon, että tuskinpa tuo vuoro on lakkautuslistan kärkipäässä. Mutta vaikuttaa siltä, että aikataulun laatija ei ole uskonut minkäänlaiseen asiakasvirtaan.


Olet kirjoittanut viestisi 2006... Aikataulut eivät ole juurikaan miksikään muuttuneet vuosien 2014 saatossa. Esimerkkinä Torilta Maskuun 45min linjana 210. Minuutin kaksi saa Maskuun jos ajelee edellä kuvatulla tavalla _kuivalla asfaltilla_

Fölin tultua MH kortit eivät käy esim. Raision sisällä liikuttaessa. Syyskuu -14. Edelleen näitä käyttäjiä löytyy joille Föli rinnakkaiskortti on täysin tuntematon asia.

Mielenkiintoinen ketju. Löytyi Googlen avulla vahingossa  :Tongue:

----------


## 034

*Bussien kaahailu huolettaa viranomaisia*
http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/731...a+viranomaisia



> TLO:n liikennepäällikön Hannu Lehmuksen mukaan aikatauluongelmat ovat Maskun suunnalla kärjistyneet lähes katastrofin partaalle. Yhteydenottoja on tullut sekä bussien myöhästelystä että liiallisesta ajonopeudesta.

----------

